# Wax Twaddle



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

:doublesho

Just seen this in an advert for a wax :doublesho :lol::lol:




Our Carnauba Wax Source - A Family Tradition Built Over Centuries



Rodrigo’s carnauba plants are an extremely rare type which can only grow in the north eastern region of Brazil. His carnauba plantation is very small and obviously commands the highest prices, but believe us when we say, his wax flakes are by far the most beautifully formed. Rodrigo’s wax is known throughout Brazil as the hardest available in the whole country. There are a whole host of factors which contribute to this – the climate, the soil, the harvesting of the wax, the secret’s of which Rodrigo and his descendents will not share of course. Fortunately for you, we have managed to negotiate a significant proportion of Rodrigo’s annual harvest to use within our ...... Wax Carnauba Paste. This contract did cost us a small fortune and it was a risk for us at the time. what a result!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh dear :tumbleweed:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

this from ebay aye?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, coz in 1712 AD there was high demand for 'nuba wax...


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry for being dull but what is the joke here?
I'm tired ok :lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> this from ebay aye?


Aye indeed 

And with loads sold !!!! :doublesho


----------



## Parafilm (Jun 6, 2010)

Nanoman said:


> Yeah, coz in 1712 AD there was high demand for 'nuba wax...


What you talking about? Rodrigo's family were out polishing horses and various basic buildings to protect them with the hardest wax in the country!

Crazy Rodrigo...


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Why bother with fancy marketing when you can just chat utter b*llocks and sell as much as you can make :lol:


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

LOL - their beading shot is really rather poor, for a (presumably) freshly-applied layer of carnauba wax


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Have i missed something. Nothing to see. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

bero1306 said:


> Have i missed something. Nothing to see. :tumbleweed:


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROFESSIONAL-CARNAUBA-PASTE-CAR-WAX-CARNUBA-POLISH-/350556304043

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

wowsers it just happens to be the best nuba wax in the world and cheap too

Hats off to Rodrigo...wait wait...theres an extremely limited supply

With a 25 % introductory offer 

BUY IT NOW AND NEVER LOOK BACK !

What does that mean...is it like sodom and gomorrah ?

Forgot the free delivery too, what a deal....

Tempted ???


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

There's just so many ridiculous assumptions/comments in this advert it's unreal. My favorite being "Boora Wax is now firmly established as the leading carnauba wax brand for enthusiasts and professionals all over the world. We even supply our products to Brazil!" I'd never even heard of it! and is detailing really that massive in brazil?
 :wall: :tumbleweed:


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Jake

Ive heard its as big as football and thongs on the beach !

:lol:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

alexj said:


> Jake
> 
> Ive heard its as big as football and thongs on the beach !
> 
> :lol:


Whatever next eh? "jesus juice quick detailer, it will remove any orange peel, scuffs and other un-sightly defects. Made from pure jesus sweat direct from the moses mountain on cloud 9! Ever wanted a cup of tea made without the hard work? Simply spray jesus juice onto your kettle and watch the magic happen but be quick! This is in such high demand as jesus is quickly running out sweat! Order now and join the thousands of pro's already using it!" :lol:


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Hallejullah its a miracle wax...


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

I will stick to my usual combo of SRP and Collinite. Rodrigo stick your tub where I think it should be...might go up in value when you pull it out


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i had something similair to this,proclaiming to be the "maximum flake nuba wax enhancer" some load of ****e called bouncer 22 it was called.just joking :lol: if you want a real artist of sales you could do no better than popping over to youtube and typing in "waxdaddy" the guy cracks me up.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

> Two generations of the most famous carnauba wax producing family in the world - these guys have over 100 years of combined experience in producing carnauba paste between them!


LOL
Apparently model T owners were into the detailing scene.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just looks like the same Twaddle most manufactures use to sell their goods.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Aucky said:


> LOL
> Apparently model T owners were into the detailing scene.


I take it you don't know the meaning of the word combined?


----------



## edwards.greg (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, I'm sold - Rodrigo has the hardest wax through the secrets of his descendants! What could be better?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Come on, we all like a bit of Marketing, it is only true if we think it is, I love a M dip chicken thingy at 6am.


----------



## AS007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Can even get it from Amazon, where eleven people have given it a 5 star review, could just be the Marwell family. :lol:


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> I take it you don't know the meaning of the word combined?


Not at 2am :|


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

what size tub is it ? if its soooo amazing surely its only a 10 ml sample pot for 20 quid


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

silverback said:


> i had something similair to this,proclaiming to be the "maximum flake nuba wax enhancer" some load of ****e called bouncer 22 it was called.just joking :lol: if you want a real artist of sales you could do no better than popping over to youtube and typing in "*waxdaddy*" the guy cracks me up.


Is it just me who thinks this guy looks like barney rubble :lol:


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

I'm intrigued by the line on the label;"

"_Quickly *cleans*, shines and protects_"

So not only is it the world's greatest carnauba paste wax, it also cleans.

So you can also throw away all of your pre-wax cleansers, and just lob a pot of this on your car.

Job done! :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

lonterra said:


> I'm intrigued by the line on the label;"
> 
> "_Quickly *cleans*, shines and protects_"
> 
> ...



Have you never seen a cleaner wax or a manufacturer claiming cleaning ability? Like Naviwax or NXT?


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

So guys has anyone actually tried it out or are we all just taking the p**s as we all followed the first post which normally happens on here. :wall:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

its made by warner chemcical its nothing special


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Id laugh if someone actually bothered to try this wax and it turned out to be really good. The marketing leaves a lot to be desired but its the same old twaddle as many other brands.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

tom-225 said:


> its made by warner chemcical its nothing special


thought it looks the same as CG5050! It's got the same chemical guys bull**** marketing! :lol:


----------



## Waltsinhull (Jan 22, 2011)

This is probably a bit of an inconvenient post, but without 'knowing better' I bought a tin of Boora off Amazon and I have to report it is quite excellent.

I am a fairly accomplished detailer and have used many different products over the years, but I have to say that this wax was impressive.

Granted it was put onto a virtually perfect surface after claying, machine polishing and a quality sealant (werkstat) but the boora went on well with a megs pad, dried well, polished off well and buffed to a very good shine and felt like glass afterwards. 

It didn't leave white dust everywhere like the ubiquitous AG product, it didn't mark any of the trim where I was careless and its lasted about 3 months - I have just re-applied it at the weekend and it produced some of the best beading that I have ever seen.

I have since had a good laugh at the marketing material and, yeah, I have to say it is a tad over the top and misinformed but ultimately the product is pretty good and I felt it was worth what I paid for it.

Oh and before anybody asks - I'm not related to the owners of Boora or anyone who is


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> So guys has anyone actually tried it out or are we all just taking the p**s as we all followed the first post which normally happens on here. :wall:


Lol you were also on the bandwagon calling it 'twaddle' in a previous post :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Amazing what a simple or complex marketing structure can do to a product, make or brake; make's people think and attract to the product, that's marketing for you :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I've seen some similar marketing on the Chemical Guys website.

Although their products are actually fantastic...


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

It's just marketing guys, like the magners advert, it's not really made in the dark, or delivered by a man who drives through walls.

Dodo use similar tongue in cheek adverts, like being in Mauritius, and you know dodos are extinct in reality .

But dodo products are still amongst the best out there and I love magners


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> I've seen some similar marketing on the Chemical Guys website.


Only with more spelling and grammar mistakes.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> Lol you were also on the bandwagon calling it 'twaddle' in a previous post :lol:


I can't keep up. :lol:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Danno1975 said:


> It's just marketing guys, like the magners advert, it's not really made in the dark, or delivered by a man who drives through walls.
> 
> Dodo use similar tongue in cheek adverts, like being in Mauritius, and you know dodos are extinct in reality .
> 
> But dodo products are still amongst the best out there and I love magners


Dodo should get together with magners and make a Orange crush-cider lovechild :thumb:..............or a cider wax :argie:


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Parafilm said:


> What you talking about? Rodrigo's family were out polishing horses and various basic buildings to protect them with the hardest wax in the country!
> 
> Crazy Rodrigo...


You can NEVER underestimate the military advantage of a properly-waxed horse.

Of course, that's why Velcro was invented in the 17th century also, as nothing sucks more than a Conquistador-laden saddle slipping underneath the horse in combat.


----------

